# Caja Subwoofer foxtex



## eze4ever87 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hoal a todos!!
recientemente me regalaron un woofer de 12" foxtex como el que esta en la imagen y queria hacerme un subwoofer para mi casa...la pregunta es si alguien sabe que tipo de caja va con este parlante o si alguien sabe como tomarle los parametros para calcular la caja con algun soft...quisiera que compartan conmigo sus experiencias con este parlante si alguno lo tuvo o lo tiene jeje...desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho (Oct 26, 2009)

Primero: Woofer no es l omismo que Subwoofer.
Segundo: Por acá tenés TODO lo que necesitás.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 26, 2009)

Así como para empezar ya hay algo que no me gusta, el nombre: "Foxtex" lo encuentro demasiado parecido a *Fostex*

Uno es un producto excelente, ¿ Como será el otro que imita al nombre ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 26, 2009)

Un woofer no llega a 3kHz, ni mucho menos un Sub. Ese tal Foxtex dice en grande que se banca los 3kHz. No será un medio-bajo.???
Fostex, que buena marca de altavoces!!!.

Saludos!!!


----------



## MFK08 (Oct 27, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Así como para empezar ya hay algo que no me gusta, el nombre: "Foxtex" lo encuentro demasiado parecido a *Fostex*
> 
> Uno es un producto excelente, ¿ Como será el otro que imita al nombre ?


 
Son unas copias baratas chinas que por el precio que tienen no se le puede pedir mas....


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Oct 30, 2009)

Yo tengo el mismo woofer pero de 10" y perdon por la palabra a los moderadores pero es una c***da de parlante! solo sirve como pisa papeles,


----------



## detrakx (Dic 1, 2009)

Holas, yo lo tengo a ese parlante de echo en breve lo hago flete.
- En aquella época no disponia de dinero y bueno queria ver moverse un cono grande y lo compre para sacarme la duda.
Te cuento Eze, y demas foristas. 
Es un parlante barato y de bajo manejo de potencia. con 20W empieza a recortar asi que no necesitas un gran potencia para moverlo.
Por otro lado lo que rescato es que tiene una Fo= 30Hz y alta copliancia es decir suspension blanda. 
El problema que acarrea este parlante es la RESPUESTA EN FRECUENCIA DISPAREJA Y EL ALTO QTS. Típico de parlante baratos.
Pero a no desanimar que las cosas tienen solucion. 
Antes que nada por el alto QTS te genera un rizado abrupto entre los 50/60HZ aprox dependiendo de la caja en donde los montes. Eso se persive como un coloreo a esas frecuencias y suena feo.


- Solucion atenuar con un EQ o mejor aún hacer un circuito L/R Biquad el salvador 
Para compensar las bajas frecuencias y sacar el rizado. En Fin corregis el QTS. 

- Usar una caja cerrada olvidate de un bass reflex este parlante no sirve para ello.

- Filtrarlo como si fuera un subwoofer. entre 80 y 120hz es satisfactorio. De esa manera se soluciona la mala respuesta en frecuencias. (No lo recomiendo para frecuencias medias).

Si tenes duda de como armar las cajas busca en elemento de salida al principio hay temas destacado de como armar cajas.

PD: Para aquellos que lo hayan probado, y solo piensen que por que un parlante que vale barato y al la escucha no suena bien. Esta todo perdido en realidad los perdidos son ustedes por que no les da el cuero para ajustarlo y optimizarlos.
Yo lo use durante 1 año y nunca me tiro un drama bien Ecualizadito y cruzadito por 80 mangos es un lujo. Ojo no es el único Sub que arme.  

SAludos y espero que haya servido.


----------



## TEG (Dic 7, 2009)

detrakx, me pareció súper interesante tu respuesta!

Llegué a este post buscando especificaciones de un Foxtex de 8" que tiene un amigo al que le deberíamos rehacer la caja ya que está bastante maltrecha.
Es una caja sellada que, a ojo, tendrá unos 35 litros aprox con un tweeter y este Foxtex.

Entiendo, por lo que comentás, que la mejor utilización sería usarlo para bajos por lo que seguramente buscaría algo para que largue unos medios.
En lo que precisaría ayuda, y perdón por la ignoracia, es en lo que decís de corregir el QTS...
Podrías darme una mano si no es mucha molestia?

Gracias!

Perdón, agrego algo más:
El parlante, en su parte posterior, acusa los siguientes datos: freq 40-4500Hz, 20 Oz, dual voice coil, 8 Ohm y 180w.
Tal vez son de ayuda.

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## detrakx (Dic 8, 2009)

Hola TEG: 
Al ser un 8" la Fo del parlante aumenta y la compliancia disminuye es decir suspensiones mas duras.
La ventaja es que la caja tiene menos volumen pero como desventaja menos respuesta en bajas frecuencias.
Por un lado 35litros me parece poco para ese woffer por lo menos yo le pondria unos 50 litros. ASi a ojo, pero el diseño de la caja depende de los parametros medidos del Parlante.
Si necesitas un parlantes de medios tendrias que buscar entre un 6" y 4".  Al 8" no necesariamente lo tenes que cruzar en bajas frecuencias se puede estirar un poco mas hacia los medios pero depende tambien de su respuesta.
Tene en cuenta que al poner un parlante de medio tenes que hacerle su caja propia aislada de la caja del 8" es decir una caja adentro de otra.
Existen parlantes de medios con Campanas cerradas ya de frabrica de esa manera te evitas armar la caja.
Busca en el mercado a ver que conseguis tenes marcas como Yahro, Audifiel, Audifan y demas. Que distribuyen parlantes de baja potencia, para uso hogareño a precios accesibles.
Con respecto a ecualizar el rizado del woffer se tiene que hacer un filtro activo. llamado Biquad.

Para ver como funciona se necesitan cargar los datos del parlante en el simulador WINSD Alpha. y agregar el filtro para ver como interactua con la respuesta del parlante ya montado en una caja.

Aca planilla de Exel para calcular filtros.
Ver el archivo adjunto 20625

En fin necesitas medir los datos del parlante, no queda otra.
Como hacerlo.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...radas-metodo-masa-agregada-leo-beranek-16657/

SAludos.


----------



## yoelmauri (Abr 12, 2010)

HAce unos dias compre los mismos parlantes... la verdad nunca vi parlantes tan pero tan malos... la verdad no se como los venden.. muy malos!!!


----------



## 2tnico (Jun 13, 2010)

esos subwoofer son un caño por el precio q*UE* tienen andan muy bien.
yo tenia dos de 12" tirandolos con una potencia b52 de 1400watts de las azules.lo puenteaba y *SE LA* aguantaban bastante bien.mas vale no va a sonar igual a un pioneer pero bue.tienen el problema q*UE* se cortan los cablesitos esos de cobre q*UE* trae, tenes q*UE* cambiarlos.


----------

